# Diodati's French Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2008)

I am acquainted with Giovanni Diodati's Italian Bible (1603, 1607) and Italian/English Annotations (1607, 1648), but he also translated the Bible into French with notes (1644). Does anyone know where one might obtain a copy?


----------

